
Box, an advanced Docker builder, v0.5.0 - erikh
https://github.com/erikh/box/releases/tag/v0.5.0
======
erikh
Box is an advanced builder for Docker powered by mruby with many features for
manipulating layers and powerful building primitives. box is a single static
binary (or container for those of you on OS X).

Docs are here: [https://erikh.github.io/box/](https://erikh.github.io/box/).

This is my first submission to HN so please be kind. :) Been working on this
for ~6 months now. I hope to make this a compelling alternative to `docker
build`, especially for upcoming OCI needs. Suggestions for improvement are
very welcome!

------
zquestz
Great work Erik. Going to dig in a bit more soon. Best of luck with your first
HN post. =)

